
Stuck at Home Because of Covid, the French Discover France - throwaway894345
https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-the-french-discover-france-travel-eiffel-tower-tourism-summer-europe-closures-coronavirus-reopen-11594312360
======
mytailorisrich
> _The French are venturing into unknown territory: France. Every summer
> French vacationers snub their homeland in favor of far-flung destinations._

Except that 80% of French stay in France when they go on holiday (2018, see
[1] in French).

It really sounds like the person who wrote that article did not bother with
facts at all...

[1]
[https://www.lefigaro.fr/conso/2019/03/13/20010-20190313ARTFI...](https://www.lefigaro.fr/conso/2019/03/13/20010-20190313ARTFIG00130-en-2018-66-des-
francais-sont-partis-en-vacances-un-record.php)

